# Two-family fire separation



## celticfunding (Sep 17, 2015)

Job is in Massachusetts, 2009 IRC two-family dwelling wood frame 2 stories.

I am looking for a detail on the fire separation wall.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2015)

How about ;

http://www.buildgp.com/DocumentViewer.aspx?repository=BP&elementid=4286


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2015)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17424&p=150269#post150269


----------



## JBI (Sep 18, 2015)

The DensGlass detail is a gypsum area separation wall and more appropriate for townhouse separations. A two family could be separated by something less than that.

celticfunding should look into a simple UL Listed rated assembly or perhaps one from the Gypsum Association book. As I suggested on his other post, I think his concern is the continuity at the floor ceiling assembly for side-by-side units.


----------



## steveray (Sep 18, 2015)

A one hour separation is as easy as a 2x4 wall with 5/8 on both sides or maybe less in some cases, watch for supporting construction rating if needed as well... I have more issues with people not getting penetration details correct in the field....

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/ulweb/LISEXT/1FRAME/FireResistanceWizard.html

That may help you find stuff in the future...,.


----------

